# What to declare?



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

I've had an engine rebuild recently and have added one or two bits to the car . How much do I need to declare to the insurance company? I obviously want to make sure I'm sufficiently covered without boosting my premium to stupid levels.

Any advice/experience would be appreciated.

Cheers in advance,

Stu


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Insurance*

Ah yes the dreaded insurance monster raises it vile head once again.

I was told that there is various 'power bands' for insurance according to the % of power gain.ie.10%,11-20%etc.If my memory serves me well I think each level was +10% of overall premium or thereabouts.

Personally ,especially now that you have posted it on the web etc., about your mods I would declare more or less all of them for the sake of the additional premium,if funds allow!
You might encounter some difficulties finding a broker to quote you though for I had BIG time prob's getting my car insured with ALL the mods declared.PM me if you want more details.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Stu,

I never had to decalre the mods on my car. Although I did have the option of specifying the value of specific parts - wheels, stereo etc. The only question my insurer asked was by how much (%age) had the power of the car been increased. They then loaded the premium by an equivalent amount.

John


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*Which insurer?*

Fuggles,

Who are you with?


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Insurance Tel no*

Sorry Stu.
I think I might have given you the wrong number earlier.

Try: 01733-345-761

Good Luck!


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*Sorted*

Had a chat with the insurers and no worries


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Stu,

In case it's still of use - Barclays.


----------

